# lavaos, peinaos (vosotros)



## carrieaa

Hola:

Una madre les dice a sus hijas "!Lavaos y peinaos!" No encuentro esta forma de los verbos.  Estoy aprendiendo las formas de los verbos que se usa con el pronombre "vosotros". ¿Alguien me lo puede explicar?

Otra pregunta. Encuentro muchas "accent marks" en los verbos que se usa con el pronombre "vosotros". ¿Alguien me puede explicar como se usa en tales verbos?


----------



## desde aquel verano

Hi Carrie,

"!Lavaos y peinaos!"... both of these verbs are used reflexively in the imperative (vosotros) form.

To break it down... the imperatives of "llevar" and "peinar" with vosotros are "llevad" and "peinad", respectively.

However, when you add the reflexive pronoun "os", you have to remove the trailing "d", so (in this instance, for example) they become "llavaos" and "peinaos".

The only exception to the rule of removing the trailing "d" with reflexive verbs in the imperative (vosotros) form is with the highly irregular verb "ir"... i.e: "idos".

Erm, hope I didn't make a mess of explaining it.  

Btw, I guess you already know that "!Lavaos y peinaos!" would be translated as something like "Get washed and comb your hair!" (directed to more than one person, informally... and in Spain ).


----------



## jacinta

La forma correcta de lavar + os en el imperativo es "Lavaos.  La forma de peinarse en vosotros es "Peinaos".

En el presente de indicativo, la forma de vosotros normalmente lleva acento en la última silaba:
ar
laváis o en reflexivo: os laváis
peináis o os peináis

er
bebéis
corréis

ir
corregís
vivís

Sería buena idea conseguir un libro de verbos para aprenderlos.  

note:  accentuation in Spanish is separate topic.  The general rule is that the penultimate (second to last) syllable receives the stress.  In the Vosotros form of the verb, the ultimate (or last) syllable receives the stress (except for the forms above in the imperative) so you need to put the accent mark.  Then, we could get into dipthongs! but I´ll save that until you have specific questions.  And let´s not talk about irregulars.  Those you just have to memorize.


----------



## belén

desde aquel verano said:
			
		

> Hi Carrie,
> 
> "!Lavaos y peinaos!"... both of these verbs are used reflexively in the imperative (vosotros) form.
> 
> To break it down... the imperatives of "  llevar lavar and "peinar" with vosotros are "s]llevad/s] "lavad" and "peinad", respectively.
> 
> However, when you add the reflexive pronoun "os", you have to remove the trailing "d", so (in this instance, for example) they become "llavaoslavaos" and "peinaos".
> 
> The only exception to the rule of removing the trailing "d" with reflexive verbs in the imperative (vosotros) form is with the highly irregular verb "ir"... i.e: "idos".
> 
> Erm, hope I didn't make a mess of explaining it.
> 
> Btw, I guess you already know that "!Lavaos y peinaos!" would be translated as something like "Get washed and comb your hair!" (directed to more than one person, informally... and in Spain ).



Very good explanation 
I just wanted to point out that  "lavar" (to wash) and "llevar" (to take) are two different verbs.

Cheers!!
Belén


----------



## desde aquel verano

Thanks for the correction, Belén.  
I know they're two seperate verbs, but it seems my crazy fingers got the better of me again, uf.  
Cheers.


----------



## jmx

desde aquel verano said:
			
		

> However, when you add the reflexive pronoun "os", you have to remove the trailing "d", so (in this instance, for example) they become "*l*avaos" and "peinaos".
> 
> The only exception to the rule of removing the trailing "d" with reflexive verbs in the imperative (vosotros) form is with the highly irregular verb "ir"... i.e: "idos".


The rule you mention is OK. The final 'd' of plural imperatives is dropped in writing for *pronominal* verbs :

INFINITIVE ---- WRITTEN PLURAL IMPERATIVE

lavar         ----  lavad
lavarse      ----  lavaos
comer       ----  comed
comerse    ----  comeos

But it's the first time that I hear that the verb "irse" is an exception to this rule. It sounds awful to me "idos" as the imperative of "irse". Can you give me a link to a page where this exception is explained ?

I'll mention also that in my dialect the spoken imperatives are different. I don't know exactly for what area it is the common way of speaking :

INFINITIVE ---- SPOKEN PLURAL IMPERATIVE

lavar         ----  lavar
lavarse      ----  lavaros / lavaos
comer       ----  comer
comerse    ----  comeros / comeos
irse           ----  iros

I'd like to know if other Spanish speakers say it that way, too.


----------



## desde aquel verano

jmartins said:
			
		

> But it's the first time that I hear that the verb "irse" is an exception to this rule. It sounds awful to me "idos" as the imperative of "irse". Can you give me a link to a page where this exception is explained ?


 
Hi. Here are a couple of examples from the entry for "ir" in the DRAE. 

_ 1. fr. coloq. anda a esparragar. 
vete, o *idos*, a pasear. _

_ 1. exprs. coloqs. anda a paseo. 
vete, o *idos*, en hora mala, o noramala._ 

I'd be interested to know if other Spanish people also think that "idos" sounds strange, though.

Thanks.


----------



## jacinta

Actually, I learned the reflexive form of irse is "idos", but then, we don't even teach the vosotros form in schools now since we mostly deal with Latin American Spanish, (a "bone of contention" with many teachers).  I've forgotten lots!


----------



## belén

desde aquel verano said:
			
		

> I'd be interested to know if other Spanish people also think that "idos" sounds strange, though.
> 
> Thanks.



It sounds really strange indeed to this duck here


----------



## lunalunera

I think it is 'iros',no 'idos', but I don't understand what you say very well.


----------



## desde aquel verano

Hola. Por lo visto no debe de ser muy común el uso de la forma "idos", pero echadle un vistazo a la siguiente página que trata de este mismo tema: 

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/foro-preguntas/archivo-foro/imperativo%20de%20irse.htm

Abajo pongo parte de lo que dice:

_La forma *iros es la más extendida en el uso, pero la RAE (norma) no la considera correcta, así como tampoco la forma *íos, en consonancia con formas como uníos, dividíos, servíos, etc._

_Leonardo Gómez Torrego propone tratar al verbo irse como defectivo (que no se usa en todos los modos, tiempos o personas) y para la segunda persona del plural del imperativo usar el sinónimo *machaos*, en vez de *idos*. La razón es que la forma idos, que prescribe la RAE, además de ser poco usada, podría en algunos casos dar lugar a ambigüedad por confusión con la forma del participio masculino pluras idos._


----------



## jess oh seven

when you're giving a positive vosotros command with a reflexive verb, you add the "os" onto the end. a good example would be "callaos!!" for the command of "os calláis" ie. "shutup!!"  but i've heard spaniards using the "non" imperative form with reflexives to give vosotros orders too.


----------



## lunalunera

pues tienes razón pero nunca lo había oído la verdad,sólo en la expresión de estar loco.bueno,nunca te acostarás sin saber algo nuevo.


----------



## jmx

desde aquel verano said:
			
		

> _La forma *iros es la más extendida en el uso, pero la RAE (norma) no la considera correcta, así como tampoco la forma *íos, en consonancia con formas como uníos, dividíos, servíos, etc._


Now there's only one question left : if the RAE considers "iros" as incorrect, *why* so ? 

In my previous post I spoke about my dialect, because I didn't want to offend anybody from beyond the Atlantic; I didn't realise then that latinamericans do not use "vosotros". Now I'll say it more bluntly : I still haven't heard anybody saying "idos" (as imperative), and, what's more, I still haven't heard anybody saying "marchad", "comed", and the like. 

I find all this shows a pathetic role by the RAE.

P.S. Thanks a lot to Desde Aquel Verano for the excellent links.


----------



## Camui

jmartins la forma correcta de los imperativos usando la 2ª persona del plural es acabada en -d, pero en España está muy extendido el uso del infinitivo por el imperativo: 

comer - comed, hablar - hablad

Suenan parecidas así que supongo que de ahí vendrá la confusión

Saludos


----------



## jacinta

Intento escribir algo con vosotros...¿podéis darme algunos ejemplos en el imperativo en esta forma para que pueda ver cómo va? Lo único que me viene es:  Chicos! Comeros de todo porque no quiero sobras.

¿Está bien?


----------



## Rayines

> Chicos! Comeros de todo porque no quiero sobras.


*No, Jacinta, sería "comeos". Mirá: podés consultar en este link: *

http://babelnet.sbg.ac.at/carlitos/ayuda/imperativo.htm

*Ahora, si dijeras "Voy a comeros" (Bueno, suponiendo...el lobo, a Caperucita y su abuela, porque en general no se lo decimos a los alimentos), ahí si correspondería.*

*Complicado, no?*


----------



## jmx

jacinta said:
			
		

> Intento escribir algo con vosotros...¿podéis darme algunos ejemplos en el imperativo en esta forma para que pueda ver cómo va? Lo único que me viene es: Chicos! Comeros de todo porque no quiero sobras.
> 
> ¿Está bien?


Puedes decir :

Coméoslo todo porque no quiero sobras. (formal)
Coméroslo todo porque no quiero sobras.
Comeros todo porque no quiero sobras.

Las 2 últimas formas no son aceptadas por la RAE, como bien te señala Rayines, pero son las que realmente se usan.


			
				Camui said:
			
		

> jmartins la forma correcta de los imperativos usando la 2ª persona del plural es acabada en -d, pero en España está muy extendido el uso del infinitivo por el imperativo:
> 
> comer - comed, hablar - hablad
> 
> Suenan parecidas así que supongo que de ahí vendrá la confusión


Bueno, pero eso es lo que estoy preguntando ¿ por qué es esa forma en -d la correcta, si nadie la usa ? 

Por favor, ¿ me puede alguien decir, sinceramente, que él o ella usa con naturalidad la forma acabada en -d del imperativo ? Tendré que abrir una encuesta.
.


----------



## Rayines

> Coméoslo todo porque no quiero sobras. (formal)
> Coméroslo todo porque no quiero sobras.
> Comeros todo porque no quiero sobras.
> 
> Las 2 últimas formas no son aceptadas por la RAE, como bien te señala Rayines, pero son las que realmente se usan


*Oh!, disculpas,no debí haberme metido con el imperativo, si jamás lo usamos acá!  *
*..........................................................................................................*

*Es decir, jamás lo usamos correctamente. Sí lo usamos en modalidad de "voseo", en la 2da. persona singular: "Comé", o plural: "Coman!". *


----------



## epj34334

carrieaa said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> Una madre les dice a sus hijas "!Lavaos y peinaos!" No encuentro esta forma de los verbos.  Estoy aprendiendo las formas de los verbos que se usa con el pronombre "vosotros". ¿Alguien me lo puede explicar?
> 
> Otra pregunta. Encuentro muchas "accent marks" en los verbos que se usa con el pronombre "vosotros". ¿Alguien me puede explicar como se usa en tales verbos?


El imperativo (para dar órdenes) en español del verbo lavar es "lava" (tú) y "lavad" (vosotros), por ejemplo: lava esta ropa. 
Para decir que te laves a tí mismo, el objeto se junta al verbo ("-os" significa "a vosotros mismos"), es una forma reflexiva del verbo. Sirve cuando das una orden. Por ejemplo: láva*te* (tú *a ti* mismo), láva*le *( tú *a él*), lava*os *( vosotros *a vosotros mismos*), lavad*los* (vosotros a ellos), láva*les* (tú *a ellos*). Se pegan los pronombres personales detrás del verbo.


----------



## Fbiana_angel

lavaos y peinaos    son de los verbos    Lavar   y peinar, en este caso lavarse la cara o las manos, y luego peinarse
como dije anteriormente, esta forma de hablar ya no se usa. "lavaos y peinaos".
bye.


----------



## Fbiana_angel

Hi, the imperative form of IR   is in singular   ID   and in plural   IDOS
Pero ahora se dice VE por este camino  (imperative form)
Vayan por este camino  (plural form)


----------



## duder

Fbiana_angel said:
			
		

> lavaos y peinaos    son de los verbos    Lavar   y peinar, en este caso lavarse la cara o las manos, y luego peinarse
> como dije anteriormente, esta forma de hablar ya no se usa. "lavaos y peinaos".
> bye.



Fbiana_angel, esa forma de hablar (me refiero al uso de vosotros) ya no se usa *en los países de América Latina*, pero sí se usa en España. Así que por favor tenlo en cuenta antes de dar este tipo de consejo.


----------



## epj34334

En España se usa y es lo correcto.


----------



## marcos borges

carrieaa said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> Una madre les dice a sus hijas "!Lavaos y peinaos!" No encuentro esta forma de los verbos.  Estoy aprendiendo las formas de los verbos que se usa con el pronombre "vosotros". ¿Alguien me lo puede explicar?
> 
> Otra pregunta. Encuentro muchas "accent marks" en los verbos que se usa con el pronombre "vosotros". ¿Alguien me puede explicar como se usa en tales verbos?


 
I would like to give you my humble opinion: The correct form in these case it would be LAVAROS Y PEINAROS. However in SPOKEN Spanish some people do not say the "R". It is very common and extended among the spanish population but I believe it´s not grammaticaly right in WRITING Spanish. Regardind the form "idos" I think is "iros" instead.


----------



## desde aquel verano

marcos borges said:
			
		

> I would like to give you my humble opinion: The correct form in these case it would be LAVAROS Y PEINAROS. However in SPOKEN Spanish some people do not say the "R". It is very common and extended among the spanish population but I believe it´s not grammaticaly right in WRITING Spanish. Regardind the form "idos" I think is "iros" instead.


No es correcto lo que dices en tu mensaje, Marcos. Pues echale un vistazo al resto del thread.
Saludos.


----------



## marcos borges

Disculpad mi metedura de pata... "desde aquel verano" tiene razón y tanto "lavaos" como "peinaos" son formas correctas al igual que "idos". Si quereis más información echad un vistazo al ultimo parrafo de la página 4 en la siguiente dirección (es un documento PDF):gedlc.ulpgc.es


----------

